

Too frequent use of digital media reduces the mental capacity of children - sgt
http://www.currentconcerns.ch/index.php?id=2095

======
nishonia
Folks are going to have to suck it up and accept the fact that the human
experience is always changing. Cursive writing and the Dewey Decimal system
were once important, and we may be getting to the point now where rote
memorization is universally a waste of time.

------
shirro
Is digital media itself harmful? I really doubt it. I think there is a
considerable luddite element amongst some academics. I would guess the problem
with digital media is the opportunity cost. It is time that could be spent
understanding the natural world, other people, exercising, reading, creating
things etc. Kids simply spend too much time with technology and do too much of
the same thing with it. The sensible thing for parents would be to set limits
and to encourage the use of technology as more of a tool.

Many of the same arguments people make about digital media damaging kids
brains could be made about schools.

------
jpindar
But analog media was OK, right?

------
dreamweapon
Adults, too.

